# Max Nachtsheim (Rockstah)-Nerdrevolution



## patrick02 (8. November 2010)

Der Sohn  der Comedy "Legende" Henni Nachtsheim(*Badesalz* (Comedy)) ist ein bekennender Gamer und hat über sein Hobby eine ziemlich gute Platte gemacht! Die NERDREVOLUTION! 
Für mich ist sie DAS Album des Jahres! Er Thematisiert das Leben eines "Zockers". Aber keine Angst nicht in dieser Klischeehaften Art, sondern sehr humorvoll.
(Ihr könnt euch selbst einen Eindruck holen, hört euch einfach die Hörproben auf Amazon.de an(http://www.amazon.de/Nerdrevolution-Explicit/dp/B00461FUE0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289242531&sr=8-1))
Das Album enthält natürlich nicht nur lustige Lieder.Das Lied "Panic Room" ist einst der Emotionalsten Lieder die ich je hörte. Gänsehaut pur! 


Hier eine Videoauskoplung des Liedes "Sturmfrei":http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciIzZJxeE8k (In meinen Augen nicht das beste Lied des Albums)

Ich kann euch nur empfehlen euch etwas mit dem Musiker auseinander zusetzen und nicht sofort den Browser zu schließen!
Für mich ist es das Album des Jahres


Seine Hompage:http://www.rockstah.de/


Viel Spaß


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2010)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Für mich ist sie DAS Album des Jahres! Er Thematisiert das Leben eines "Zockers". Aber keine Angst nicht in dieser Klischeehaften Art, sondern sehr humorvoll.



Also die Lieder sind doch schon sehr klischeehaft behaftet...


----------

